# Legal Question - (Actually First Year Contract Law Legal Question)



## spfeno (10 Nov 2008)

I'm not sure if this is allowed (apologies mods if its not) - but I have a first year contract law assignment question that I need a bit of guidance on if anyone can help. It goes like this -

Tom places the following advertisement in the local newspaper on October 1st:
_“Special introductory offer - Wedding catering just €5 per person. Offer can only last for one month”_

Initially Tom is delighted with the publicity this advertisement gets him and he gets 10 large orders within two weeks. He quickly realises that he cannot possibly fulfil any more orders at this price as he is not making any money and decides that the “special introductory offer” is now over.
PART 1
In the meantime, Lynda sees this advertisement and is delighted as she is due to get married and has not got a venue or food organised. She decides she will have her wedding at home and get Tom to cater. She phones Tom on October 25th telling him that she wishes to avail of his offer for her wedding. He informs her that the offer no longer stands and if she wishes to engage his services as a caterer, she will have to pay full price of €20 per person. Lynda is distraught as she cannot afford this. She tells Tom that the offer was stated in the paper to remain open for one month from October 1st, only 25 days have passed and he must fulfil the terms of the offer as stated in the paper
PART 2
Tom’s sister, Niamh is also getting married in November. When Niamh first announced her engagement a year ago, Tom promised to cater for a mere €1 per person. She calls him mid-October when he is frantically busy and in financial difficulty due to the low price on his “special introductory offer”. She tells him that, as promised, he has to cater for her wedding and there are going to be 400 guests. Tom is distraught as he has neither the time nor the money to do this.


I've broken this up into two main sections - 

1. The first part (I think) relates to an 'invitation to treat' as opposed to an offer/acceptance issue and should be teased out as this with relevant case law

2. The second part (I further believe) centres around 'domestic/family and intention to create legal relations' or 

Am I OK so far ?

My final question relates to the part when he takes 10 large orders. Although it doesn't relate to the main part of the question, is this an 'offer & acceptance issue' because he takes the 10 orders before cancelling the special offer

many thanks in advance

Spfeno

Once again, apologies Mods if this isn't allowed


----------



## extopia (10 Nov 2008)

Let me get this straight... you're asking AAM posters to help you with your law exams?

Lamer.

Do you take any ethics classes at all?


----------



## spfeno (10 Nov 2008)

Only asking if anyone knows if I'm heading in the right area or not.
Not asking them to write an essay  - a yay or nay would suffice.
This being pioneering territory for me !!


----------



## extopia (10 Nov 2008)

You wouldn't be the first to post here looking for help with the exams/assignments. 

Probably best to actually do the work yourself?


----------



## spfeno (10 Nov 2008)

I fully intend on doing the work myself - what I'm asking for here is if I'm in the right area

Perhaps you'd like to help.......... 

(Previous post EDIT noted)


----------



## j26 (10 Nov 2008)

1. Yes and there's plenty of caselaw, but also discuss unilateral offers and why it's not one.

2. Yes


----------



## extopia (10 Nov 2008)

spfeno said:


> Perhaps you'd like to help..........



Duh. No, I wouldn't.


----------



## spfeno (10 Nov 2008)

Many thanks j26


----------



## extopia (10 Nov 2008)

Remind me not to ever hire you in the event that you ever qualify.


----------



## spfeno (10 Nov 2008)

_Vos would non exsisto meus client in primoris instance_


----------



## j26 (10 Nov 2008)

spfeno said:


> _Vos would non exsisto meus client in primoris instance_


_Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum sonatur._


----------



## extopia (10 Nov 2008)

spfeno said:


> _Vos would non exsisto meus client in primoris instance_



Your latin's not much better than your legal expertise. 



j26 said:


> _Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum sonatur._


Not to me, it doesn't. Especially pidgin latin.


----------



## spfeno (11 Nov 2008)

_In terra of caecus unus eyed vir est rex rgis _

_Promptus ferrum EGO must licentia iam forensis rudimentum ut satus in oriens _

_EGO liceor vos adieu_


*Many thanks again J26*


----------



## McCrack (11 Nov 2008)

Good god has this what it's decended into?

spfeno I'd say you need a bit of growing up to do and take responsibility for your own studies, I mean contract isnt the most taxing of subjects and I doubt very much you would posting that here if you went into your lectures and maybe spent a bit of time reading Clark and even a nutshell.

extopia youre not much better. The latin legalese makes you both sound like idiots.


----------



## extopia (11 Nov 2008)

Huh? I didn't use a word of Latin.


----------



## McCrack (11 Nov 2008)

Youre right sorry I meant the other poster j26


----------



## extopia (11 Nov 2008)

McCrack said:


> Youre right sorry I meant the other poster j26



feel free to edit your post to correct it.


----------



## j26 (11 Nov 2008)

McCrack said:


> Youre right sorry I meant the other poster j26



The translation of what I said is (I believe) "What is said in latin sounds profound"

Hardly legalese, is it?


----------



## spfeno (11 Nov 2008)

spfeno said:


> _Vos would non exsisto meus client in primoris instance_
> 
> _In terra of caecus unus eyed vir est rex rgis _
> 
> ...


 
_Translation 1 - I wouldn't have you as my client in the first instance_

_Translation 2 - In the land of the blind the one eyed man is king_

_Translation 3 - Ready the horses - I must retire to bed - I've an essay to do in the morning_

_Translation 4 - I bid you adieu_


Nothing 'legalese' going on here (and me a first year ) - lighten up McCrack for Gods sake !!


----------



## DavyJones (11 Nov 2008)

And solicitors wonder why they don't have friends


----------



## Yorrick (14 Nov 2008)

"If you come seeking justice better come with clean hands"

Don't know the Latin for it sorry.


----------



## MaryBe (14 Nov 2008)

I must say - you have all brightened up my day.  I haven't chuckled so much in a long time.  You are a great bunch.  On another note - Spfeno, I have recently completed a course on employment law and found it very demanding and would have appreciated some help - if only to confirm my thought process.  However I plodded along and came out the other end, but a little help sometimes goes a long way.

Good luck in the future


----------



## spfeno (15 Nov 2008)

MaryBM,

many thanks - all sources have to be tapped in my opinion !!!

Good to know you had a giggle ................... as I alway say, " You have to have a laugh" !!


----------



## Yorrick (15 Nov 2008)

Spfeno.

as you have acknowledged that we provided a service to you i.e made you laugh we will forward our account for favour of immediate settlement.

That will be 100 guineas.
Pay up or else


----------

